# Baby Mice



## Mischievous_Mark (Sep 9, 2008)

Okay before i start posting any pictures.

*1) If you have any questions/comments or complaints about me culling PM me, please do not post it on here.
- If you decide to post it on here, I will not answer your question, thank you.*

Okay got that cleared.

This is from my 4th October Litter - 6 were born 4 females 2 males - Unsure of colour yet, all look to have pink/ruby eyes.









Under 24 hours old.









All six at 3 days old









2 boys









4 girls


----------



## Jacqui_UK (Oct 7, 2008)

Very cute  What do the mum and dad look like?


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Sep 9, 2008)

Jacqui_UK said:


> Very cute  What do the mum and dad look like?


Hang on ill just get pictures.

Edit

Mother









Father









i did have nother one pregnant to him but she ate her litter.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

Awwww, gorgeous babies  (And Mum and dad too  ) I'm guessing they will all be pale looking at them right now?


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

wow I've never seen baby mice before.. didnt realise they were bright pink!


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Sep 9, 2008)

HelloKittyHannah said:


> Awwww, gorgeous babies  (And Mum and dad too  ) I'm guessing they will all be pale looking at them right now?


Yeh i think there going to be pale coloured can only wait till the pigment comes through to tell is they are going to be darker or have darker markings.

If not then have to wait fo rthe hair to come through.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

Yeah I was sort of just assuming that they gained pigment at the same rate as baby hammies, I'm probably way off!
Think my baby hammies had a lil pigment by the end of day 3, heavy pigment by day 4...
Off to google baby mice pictures lol


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Sep 9, 2008)

HelloKittyHannah said:


> Yeah I was sort of just assuming that they gained pigment at the same rate as baby hammies, I'm probably way off!
> Think my baby hammies had a lil pigment by the end of day 3, heavy pigment by day 4...
> Off to google baby mice pictures lol


Yeh its probly the same as hamsters.


----------



## tj1980 (Apr 4, 2008)

aww so sweet ur girl looks like my boy wicker is she satin coated mine is


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Sep 9, 2008)

tj1980 said:


> aww so sweet ur girl looks like my boy wicker is she satin coated mine is


No shes not i do have a satin tho which im hoping to breed from next.


----------



## tj1980 (Apr 4, 2008)

awww satins r really pretty post pics if u do


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Sep 9, 2008)

tj1980 said:


> awww satins r really pretty post pics if u do


My satin buck is on another thread.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Sep 9, 2008)

Major update shes killed everything one except a female so i now only have one baby, i either think shes becoem stressed from the begining and its got too much for her or there was something wrong the babies anyway ill update you if the last one goes but i cant see why the mother would kill her she looks healthy and her stomach is full of milk now.

Anyway shes save me a job, sick i know but owel life is life, at least she gained protien which will help her look after this last babies.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

OMG NOW WAY!!

atleast i can get a new hammie instead of mice babies!!


----------

